# Blu-Ray/Surround Receiver Combo



## Festivus (Feb 24, 2009)

I'm looking for one of these, if anyone actually makes one. I don't need nor do I want speakers so the HTIB is a last option for me. I'm simply looking for a surround receiver that doubles as a blu-ray player.

I've looked everywhere. Anyone know who makes one? Links? Thanks.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

You wont find one as most manufacturers know that people who are buying into BluRay dont want a combo Receiver BluRay player as if one breaks they becomes useless in most cases. The cost of including both in one unit would also be high as they would not sell many. Your better off buying a receiver and a BluRay player separately.


----------

